# Best Duck Hunting In Ohio ? ? ?



## Bay Bob

Looking at retiring in Ohio, since I am orignally from Jefferson County.

When I was a kid there was no duck hunting on the Ohio, because of the oil on the surface and other pollution.

I know Lake Erie is probably pretty good, but a little cold and snowy for my tastes.

I like the area around Salt Fork Lake, since I like to fish too, and the prices are reasonable for land there. Does Salt Fork hold many ducks ?


I plan on doing some flooded crops like milo or corn, and maybe building a roost pond or two.

What are the major migration corridors ?

So where is the best duck hunting in Ohio ? 

Best Wishes
BB


----------



## flypaper

The best duck hunting in Ohio is the Sandusky Bay / Port Clinton area.


----------



## huntsum

Best waterfowl hunting is N.W. corner Lake Erie marsh region, mostly mississippi flyway birds....

Some of the Lake Erie breakwall hunting can be good at times...best western half to Cleveland...

N.E. corner gets a good early and late season surge...mostly Atlantic flyway birds...fair to poor resident populations on protected inland waters.

Ohio river fair to poor resident population with a descent late season surge when smaller inland waters freeze up...


...from what I can tell Salt Fork area is spotty...fair to poor migration along Muskingum river valley...seems better late season

western Ohio river valleys seem to get better migrations than the eastern half...also seems better late season...

*


----------



## John Vallance

Good goose numbers all over the state. Corn would be the crop of choice. Milo (Sorgum) is not as good a draw as corn for ducks & geese but good for upland.


----------



## Bay Bob

We use both corn and milo on our impoundments in MD and DE.

They both seem to draw pretty well, but the milo is easier for the birds to get to being shorter, and does not require as much water to flood effectively.

Since you can't manipulate the crop in any way is seems the deer get most of the corn, but they don't bother the milo much.

The other problem with corn is that you have to cut some so the birds have a place to land, and you have to remove the corn cob when you do this.

Guess I'll try both in Ohio and see what works best/easiest !

Thanks for all the info !

Still curious about the migration corridors.

Do the birds follow the Sciota, and Muskingum, or do they leapfrog from one lake to the next ?

Best Wishes
BB


----------



## sbe023

sandusky and below there gets most of the birds. late season the columbus /scioto area get and hold lots of birds. salt fork and seneca do not hold birds for long,mostly stopovers.


----------



## big-fields

Western Ohio is where I would go. Better migration through there I believe. If you wanted east I would look at eastern licking or western frankling county. Some good water to hold birds and still plenty of fields to be had there if your in the market. I've seen the best goose numbers around that area say north of I-70 to New Albany area east to Newark west to Columbus. Also south of I-270 around the river area. Some of the best hunting is around those parts. Going furster south you get into small pockets which can produce, but get shot out pretty quickly though. Lake erie would be the best, but you want further south I would look in Licking county plus there are alot of big bucks taken that area. Good luck where ever you go.

Aaron


----------



## Bay Bob

Thanks All !

BB


----------

